# GP38-2...Marker lights or Classification Lights?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Question came up about the two lights on the hood of the USA Trains GP38-2.

USA Trains calls them "marker" lights and the way they change from green to red when reversing sort of supports that.

But a number of websites showing the prototype with these lights consider these to be "classification" lights.

The function of "classification" lights is quite different from that of "marker" lights, colors are also different as classification lights include white....and finally, I always thought classification lights were only used on steam locomotives.

So, on the GP38-2 specifically - which is it?
Or could it be either depending on the railroad and the year?

Love to be educated by someone in the know

Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Class lights on the front, markers on the rear. Pushers.
Green class lights usually denoted a second section of a numbered train.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the loco is running "backwards" they would most likely be used as classification lights, but it's my understanding that most freights are now classified as extras.

I call them classification lights, and I change mine to have white or red, as often the back of a loco running light uses a red light of some type.

Varies according to the road too.

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Classification lights. Green =second section of same train following. White = extra. Off = regular scheduled train. Marker lights would be at end of train or rear of helper= red.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe we have had several threads on this, I don't think that diesels did not usually have lights called markers.

The red light in reverse was often a separate light, I've seen it share the housing with a headlight, I've seen it separately on the back, etc.

In diesels, I've yet to see a second section (green) but I have seen the white.

In any case, I have not seen a loco that uses red/green to the front in this location, although a friend tells me that NYC did this.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
The green was used quite a bit in the passenger days. Nowadays there are no more class lights. A lot of older diesels have had them plated over. I've done this on a few of my models as here on the low nose of this SD45.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I was only thinking of the GP-38, but of course it must have had some passenger duty at some time.

Thanks Paul... I'm always learning something!

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the information.

I did a bit more googling spevifically how these lights relate to the GP38-2
The GP38-2 was manufactured from 1972 until 1986
Classification lights are used with the timetable and train order system which according to the Wiki was phased out in the 1960's

Begs the question, why were there any GP38-2's built with classification lights if the purpose of having those no longer existed.

When I look at pictures of the GP38-2's (the prototype), most have either no classification lights at all or on some there is cover plate where the lights would have been.
But still, some of the prototypes seem to have had them.

And as far as red lights are concerned - the don't mean anything except at Christmas time
http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?2,275351


----------

